# OUR SON IS BORN!!!!!



## Marcel (Dec 6, 2008)

Last night at 10.56 central european time, we got a son, Kiran. It was a difficult labour, had to use the vacuum but all is well. He's 4035 gram and totally healthy. I'll post pictures later.


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 6, 2008)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

CONGRATS


----------



## ccheese (Dec 6, 2008)

My heartiest congratulations, Mon Ami. I hope Junior and his Mama are 
just fine. See...... I told you those cobblestones would do zee treek !!

For you folks in the US, that's just about 8 lbs, 14 ozs. A big boy !!

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 6, 2008)

Wooooohoooooo!!!!! My most heartfelt congratulation to you and the mother! Give her the warmest from us the gang!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 6, 2008)

Congrats Marcel - hope mom and son are well - as for you???? 

Just kidding - best wishes!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 6, 2008)

Congratulations Marcel. And bless you, Kiran. May the road rise up to meet you and sun be always at your back.

 There is nothing more important in life than a child.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 6, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 6, 2008)

Congrat Marcel. I wish you all the best. Tell mommy we are thinking of her as well.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 7, 2008)

Warmest congratulations to you and your lady wife Marcel, and welcome to the World, Kiran.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 7, 2008)

Congrats Marcel and to your growing family.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 7, 2008)

Welcome to fatherhood, Marcel, and congratulations.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 7, 2008)

Congratulations my friend!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 7, 2008)

Outstanding news, Marcel...what a blessing for the Holiday season!

Congrats to you and your family!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 7, 2008)

Congrats Marcel!!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 7, 2008)

Congrats Marcel!!! Best wishes to you and your family!


----------



## rochie (Dec 7, 2008)

congatulations marcel to you and your wife and a warm welcome to kiran


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 7, 2008)

Congratulations Marcel, glad all is well, best wishes to you and your wife and the safe arrival of your new Son!


----------



## parsifal (Dec 7, 2008)

Best wishes to your wife and son, and hope you get some decent sleep....how long was the labour????


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 7, 2008)

Congratulations Marcel, what a wonderful time in ur life man.... Please give ur wife all of our blessings...


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 7, 2008)

Congrats Marcel to you and your wife!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2008)

C'est magnifique Marcel, c'est du chenu nouvelle mon ami !!!!!
Mes félicitations....


----------



## v2 (Dec 7, 2008)

Congratulations Marcel!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 7, 2008)

Congratulations Marcel, and to your wife!

God bless your family.

TO


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2008)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 7, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 7, 2008)

Congrats, man!!!


----------



## Erich (Dec 7, 2008)

congratulations young man and even in December.......excellent month. May you both enjoy being loving parents to that little boy quickly arising to be a man................even with those sleepless nights and the aggrivation(s) it's all worth it.

thumbs up


----------



## Marcel (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks guys. Here a picture of Kiran, the day after. Everything is well, he drinks well and had a full diaper already. My wife is also doing quite well considering the effort she had to make. We're really blessed.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 7, 2008)

Congrats to you and your wife, Marcel!!!!

Looks like he's ready to put a pair of headsets on!!


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm still quite new here, but Congratulations!!!! He's a fine looking boy!


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 7, 2008)

Way to go Marcel!!!!!!!!!!!! the little guy is awesome


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 7, 2008)

Congratulations Marcel! Cannot think of a better early Christmas gift!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi guys,

I finally have some time. Little guy is being fed by his mother and his older brother has gone to bed.



ccheese said:


> I told you those cobblestones would do zee treek !!


Actually Charles, the contractions wouldn't come, some medication was necessary to start it. Therefore Kiran was born in the Hospital and not at home as we planned it. In the end it proved to be a lucky situation as the birth itself was complicated as well and wouldn't have been successful at home.



Matt308 said:


> There is nothing more important in life than a child.


I full hearty agree. I feel like flying without an aeroplane right now.



parsifal said:


> Best wishes to your wife and son, and hope you get some decent sleep....how long was the labour????


The labour was ectually rather quick, medicine was given at 21.00h, Kiran was born at 22.56h. Problem was that his hearth rate dropped, so they had to use a vacuum to free him quickly. He had himself entangled in the umbilical cord, which was the reason why he got stuck. Boy, was I glad to be in a hospital with professionals who acted adequate. My wife did an excellent job though. 



Wurger said:


> C'est magnifique Marcel, c'est du chenu nouvelle mon ami !!!!!
> Mes félicitations....


Your french is probably better then mine, Wojtek  But thanks 


Njaco said:


> Congrats to you and your wife, Marcel!!!!
> 
> Looks like he's ready to put a pair of headsets on!!


Actually I was thinking of giving him a guitar. His voice can almost compete with the best metal singers 

Thank you all for your kind wishes.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 7, 2008)

Congratulations my friend! This will be an especially memorable and wondeful Christmas for you!


----------



## Freebird (Dec 7, 2008)

Congrats Marcel!


----------



## bigZ (Dec 7, 2008)

Congratulations Marcel.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 7, 2008)

Congratulations Marcel! I wish you and your wife the best of luck!


----------



## Graeme (Dec 7, 2008)

Congratulations Marcel!


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Heinz (Dec 8, 2008)

Great idea on the guitar Marcel


----------



## timshatz (Dec 8, 2008)

Way to go Marcel! OUTSTANDING!


----------



## seesul (Dec 8, 2008)

hi marcel, heartly congrants from me 
i was out till today and noticed this great news now...


----------



## Soren (Dec 8, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## sunny91 (Dec 8, 2008)

Congratulations to you and your wife..

sunny.


----------



## Catch22 (Dec 8, 2008)

Congratulations! We have something in common, I needed the vacuum as well!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank you, everybody.



Catch22 said:


> Congratulations! We have something in common, I needed the vacuum as well!


Should I start worrying now?


----------



## A4K (Dec 9, 2008)

Congratulations Marcel!  

Evan


----------



## Torch (Dec 9, 2008)

Congrats, hope he has a bright and healthy future....


----------

